# Horse mats for back stop



## JKammerdeiner (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone use rubber horse mats for backstops behind your target? If so, how well does it work?


----------



## c_toll1 (May 10, 2019)

They work great.


----------



## JKammerdeiner (Oct 12, 2019)

Any concerns with the arrow breaking or hard to pull out?


----------



## RGS100 (Aug 10, 2014)

Is this for when the target get's worn or for misses?


----------



## c_toll1 (May 10, 2019)

Arrows are a little hard to pull out. Mine are going on a few inches but I want the mat to stop my arrows. We have to many animals and houses around to have to many arrows to flying and I do my best when sighting in to not miss but it happens


----------



## c_toll1 (May 10, 2019)

Make sure you have help hanging them. They are heavy


----------



## JKammerdeiner (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! Very helpful!


----------



## Offshore1 (Mar 21, 2016)

will be using this for a backstop in my backyard


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

They work great for misses it’s what I use they are a pain to pull out when you miss but it’s better than going through the shed.


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

Great idea for a backstop.


----------



## PandaICT (Oct 30, 2015)

think about doing this for my setup


----------



## DKB77 (May 30, 2019)

Where do you find the mats? How much do they cost?


----------



## Chandler.cook35 (Feb 7, 2018)

Tractor supply of rural king should have them.


----------



## Coach7 (Jul 18, 2016)

I use the SHIELD archery backstop. I have it hanging below a roof structure and cover it with a tarp to protect from weather. https://www.bupsports.com/shop/targets-backstops/bup-shield-archery-backstop/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach7 (Jul 18, 2016)

Arrows remove easy from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksCounty (Nov 2, 2019)

Currently using an old mat from a gym I go to. It’s only about an inch thick but a good backstop and covers the targets from rain and such


----------



## JasonisSalty933 (Sep 11, 2019)

This is what im gonna use you can get them at tractor supply for like 20$


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Coach7 said:


> Arrows remove easy from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine are a PITA to remove, I squirt Armor-All on them and beat them out carefully with a wooden hammer.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

JasonisSalty933 said:


> This is what im gonna use you can get them at tractor supply for like 20$


Do not get the thin one, pay $40 for the thick one


----------



## lerlandson (Feb 6, 2018)

Ill have to invest as well. good info


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

I use the big one I think it was 4 x 6 ft. Really nice and I made a frame to mount it ...way easy to move around than just hung the rubber mat which is way too heavy


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

RGS100 said:


> Is this for when the target get's worn or for misses?


Both...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Works super, drill corner holes and hang with a chain


----------



## KCtrucking33 (Dec 25, 2017)

Works great at stopping arrows, however if you've got gold tip 3D tips, collars or outserts they are very difficult to pull out.


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

pottergreg said:


> Mine are a PITA to remove, I squirt Armor-All on them and beat them out carefully with a wooden hammer.


lol


----------



## dezenst (Dec 27, 2008)

TSC. Farm & Home in my area has em.


----------



## djohn1955 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow this is a great idea. I few years ago I sold my horses and bought Harleys. Best move I ever made. Now, where did I put those stall mats?


----------



## redarrow6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Put it up in my yard works great.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

JKammerdeiner said:


> Any concerns with the arrow breaking or hard to pull out?


They are very hard to pull out. I have broken carbon or bent aluminum arrows tru=ying to get them out. Many times I had to use a knife to cut around the mat. I found that if I use lube it makes it easier to pull them out.
Great and cheap stop though...


----------



## kmp (Nov 27, 2019)

I bought the thick mat at TSC. I made a 1x3 frame around the back of it to give it some rigidity. It is pretty heavy, but I lean it against my shed and don't move it very often.


----------



## outdoorsman5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Works great as backstop! Much better than my shed! 😉


----------



## turbocc (Aug 22, 2015)

yes works great


----------



## kmp (Nov 27, 2019)

The thick mat is great, but the arrows will penetrate a couple of inches. I learned that the hard way!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I use a old conveyor belt from gravel pit.
Hung over bar and have a stand for my 48x48 spyder web









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloader403 (Jun 2, 2019)

subd, good idea


----------



## Tgrimes65 (Aug 28, 2019)

I shoot an rx3 at 65 lbs and it goes through the horse stall mat if I happen to miss. I think a couple of them together would stop it if needed. They're heavy but manageable.


----------



## MasonMcManus (Nov 15, 2019)

gonna have to invest!! thanks for sharing


----------



## JDhuntWI (Dec 26, 2017)

killerloop said:


> I use a old conveyor belt from gravel pit.
> Hung over bar and have a stand for my 48x48 spyder web
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, but what targets are those? They look interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

JDhuntWI said:


> Off topic, but what targets are those? They look interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matrix

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aylmer (Jan 7, 2009)

Who sells those targets? I have never seen them before anywhere.

Thanks for any help

Peyton


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Aylmer13 said:


> Who sells those targets? I have never seen them before anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Peyton


Kevin Peterson matrix targets

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## qbw99 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice! Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

killerloop said:


> Kevin Peterson matrix targets
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


A little pricey..are they worth it?
http://www.matrixtargets.com/category-s/118.htm


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

hookedonbow said:


> A little pricey..are they worth it?
> http://www.matrixtargets.com/category-s/118.htm


If you shoot a lot indeed.
Nice thing you can designate 1 mod to broadhead and not burn it up

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin4birds (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't like using them as a back stop I'd rather use hay or straw a couple bales thick. Much easier to remove your arrow and it doesn't damage the tips or pull any of the Inserts out.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Here's mine from the back. 1 1/2" PVC for the frame. Secured with Zip ties.


----------



## CaliRon (Aug 15, 2019)

KCtrucking33 said:


> Works great at stopping arrows, however if you've got gold tip 3D tips, collars or outserts they are very difficult to pull out.


To me, gold tips w collars are pita to pull out of most anything lol


----------



## ChootEmSon (Dec 7, 2019)

PITA to pull out, but way better than losing an arrow!


----------



## Hercdriver (Sep 22, 2006)

I used a large one. Cut it into 3 pieces. The first piece is wide enough to place behind your target. The other two pieces I angle them out from the rear to the front. It makes a V shape. So if you inadvertently make a left or right wide shot, the back stop angled and the arrow will not penetrate nearly as much a perpendicular straight on shot. I used pressure treated 2 X 4s and decking screws to hang the mat with. Works great.


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

They make a great back stop


----------



## 44bowguy (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool will look into that


----------



## Msl11ring (Jul 8, 2017)

I was once told that some of the foam used in industrial freezers are very dense and work well for arrows


----------



## Hercdriver (Sep 22, 2006)

This one has a V shape.
View attachment 7019507


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Msl11ring said:


> I was once told that some of the foam used in industrial freezers are very dense and work well for arrows


Use foam from a boat dock. That is what I use. Very light and portable and will stop any arrow. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## etrips (Nov 21, 2019)

RGV hunter said:


> Use foam from a boat dock. That is what I use. Very light and portable and will stop any arrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link as an example of this type of foam?


----------



## orfish (Jun 11, 2020)

Great option, but build in place. You will not be able to move it after mounted (soooo heavy). Learned hard way when built in garage and tried to move to backyard.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

etrips said:


> Do you have a link as an example of this type of foam?


No I do not. I just went to Amistad lake and found an abandoned boat dock and took the foam. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chief17 (Jul 11, 2018)

Check with a local marina for dock foam.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is how I've set up my horse stall mat. Make sure you get the 3/4" thick mat, not the thinner one. The thinner one will not stop broadheads. This one stops broadheads within 6", from a bow with an ibo of 335fps.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Just finished building one from 2x4s and a 4x6 3/4" stall mat. Those things are super heavy. I would venture to say almost 100-150 lbs. Now we can start shooting farther away without the fear of arrows flying off into the thick woods. Hung my fill ur own bag target in the middle. Works great.


----------



## Trick688 (Jul 24, 2017)

great idea!


----------



## Smithtopher (Jul 6, 2020)

Seems like a solution to arrows into the wall. Thanks for all the answers


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

Great idea. Tractor supply here I come.


----------



## jzelina (Jan 31, 2020)

My chest freezer thanks you for the idea!


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Still looking to get that stuff here in Austria for a reasonable price


----------



## dfinley6 (Jul 30, 2018)

Will have to try this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

We bolted a 2x6 between a few tree and screwed up two of the 4x6 mats. Works great and if you rotate the arrows while pulling them out the come out easy enough.























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whsprr (Jun 22, 2020)

I use a stall mat as a backstop for misses also. I found using a little bit of dish soap on a wet cloth on the front of the arrow shaft helps removal from the rubber mat much easier when using an arrow puller also.


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

whsprr said:


> I use a stall mat as a backstop for misses also. I found using a little bit of dish soap on a wet cloth on the front of the arrow shaft helps removal from the rubber mat much easier when using an arrow puller also.


Yup, that would help for sure. I keep forgetting to bring out a squeeze bottle with soap and water that's sitting on my work bench! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep. And old truck bed liners. Set them back and they'll stop arrows. Keep in mind if you miss with a broadhead it may pass through. Trust me.


----------



## kmoses923 (Aug 16, 2020)

Good idea, gonna have to set one of these up


----------



## W Otterson (Aug 14, 2020)

Another thing that works well for a backstop is an old hot tub cover.


----------



## BHBadger (Aug 5, 2020)

Great idea. I’ve been looking for a backstop for my outdoor range. These will handle the weather unlike cardboard or other material.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

These work excellent for a backstop. It helps to have them free swinging if you can. Mine has been outside for 3 years and its good as new.


----------



## ThatGuy4x5 (Dec 21, 2013)

Commfishmtk said:


> They work great for misses it’s what I use they are a pain to pull out when you miss but it’s better than going through the shed.


I guess it better you don’t miss lol.


----------



## coz02 (Oct 7, 2019)

JKammerdeiner said:


> Anyone use rubber horse mats for backstops behind your target? If so, how well does it work?


Never tried but looks like a good option


----------



## HawaiiHuntah (Aug 4, 2020)

I use the 3/4” one from tractor supply. It works great.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

*I gotta go back to Tractor Supply. The 4'x3'x1/2" I have, has been hanging going on 5 years. The Texas sun and 108 temps have finally done it in. It still stops fliers fine enough but the rubber is starting to break down. 

Plus, I'm tired of getting black spots on my hands from pulling an arrow. 


I've thought about the 4' x 6' x 3/4" mat. Cutting it in half. Doubling it up. But that's alot of backstop and weight. 

I might get off my lazy rear and head down to the store. Get this, back stop replacement going. The old mat still has plenty of areas that doesn't have arrow holes. It'll get cut down into squares. Target stuffing down the road. *


----------



## UMskilledtrades (May 22, 2020)

Made exactly this. 2-landscape timbers and a stall mat. Already paid for itself with my 3 junior archers. Works perfectly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

I just got done replacing the shot out 3'x4' horse floor mat for the 4'x6' one. Because they were out the 3x4.

The 4'x 6' is one heavy SOB. For the price of $50. Running this mat for a back stop will cost about $10 a year until it wears out.


----------



## ConnorWade (Sep 12, 2020)

How easy are the mats to cut down to size if I don't have space for a full sized mat? Also what is everyone using to hang the mats?


----------



## whitecaps (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like some are in favor of the horse pad and some say not. I like the idea and the affordability and weather proofness of it. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

ConnorWade said:


> How easy are the mats to cut down to size if I don't have space for a full sized mat? Also what is everyone using to hang the mats?


They aren't that hard to cut. Ive used a reciprocating saw and a utility knife. The arrows are fairly hard to pull out but it beats all of the alternatives.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

Also, I just built a frame out of 2X4 to bolt the mat to. It catches arrows better if it is free swinging.


----------



## Sturtzie (Sep 19, 2020)

This is a good idea that I’ll be using too!!


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

Grasshopperglock said:


> *I gotta go back to Tractor Supply. The 4'x3'x1/2" I have, has been hanging going on 5 years. The Texas sun and 108 temps have finally done it in. It still stops fliers fine enough but the rubber is starting to break down.
> 
> Plus, I'm tired of getting black spots on my hands from pulling an arrow.
> 
> ...


i have seen other people say that the 1/2 mat wasn't sufficient enough to stop arrows that they recommend the 3/4 mat. i can't find the 3/4 in stock anywhere near me but i can find the 1/2 mat. so my question is did you ever have trouble with the 1/2 mat stopping arrows, and if you don't mind telling me your specs


----------



## Bwade97 (Sep 7, 2020)

that’s what I have. I love it.


----------



## KiloLandis (Mar 16, 2021)

This is what I use


----------



## Mtngroan (Mar 8, 2021)

We have been talking about doing this at our outdoor range, gonna have to give a try now.


----------



## feathermax5s (Jul 29, 2020)

I love mine. Works great. Helps to unscrew field point or bh before pulling through. 
have had to glue inserts back in but it helps you not to miss as much. Havent lost an arrow since


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone consider using the 1/2" mat as the backside of a DIY target?


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

hockeyref said:


> Anyone consider using the 1/2" mat as the backside of a DIY target?


I think they would be way too hard to pull out for that application.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Would they even penetrate the mat after going through 12" of stuffing?


----------



## GA_FL (May 19, 2020)

I plan on using horse mats to build a backstop for backyard shooting also. I hear great things about the mats from Tractor Supply.


----------



## Reptyler74 (Jan 10, 2021)

I just purchased a mat that is 4'x6'x1/4" thick rubber mat, for this purpose as a backdrop. Mostly concerned with my two boys who are just getting into archery, and their lower pound bows. But I think it will still stop my arrows should I have a flier. 

Going to build it this weekend. I have the 1/2"-3/4" horse mats for under our exercise equipment, which works great for that purpose over our carpet. But they are significantly heavier. I'm hoping that the 1/4" mat will still provide good stopping penetration if we have a miss.


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

Huntin4birds said:


> I don't like using them as a back stop I'd rather use hay or straw a couple bales thick. Much easier to remove your arrow and it doesn't damage the tips or pull any of the Inserts out.


how long does the hay last before it needs to be replaced?


----------



## Patri0t (Jan 28, 2020)

Hercdriver said:


> I used a large one. Cut it into 3 pieces. The first piece is wide enough to place behind your target. The other two pieces I angle them out from the rear to the front. It makes a V shape. So if you inadvertently make a left or right wide shot, the back stop angled and the arrow will not penetrate nearly as much a perpendicular straight on shot. I used pressure treated 2 X 4s and decking screws to hang the mat with. Works great.


sounds awesome, can you post a pic? The arrows don’t go in as far?


----------



## Dukedm (Apr 10, 2021)

Works great. It is a pain to get them out though.


----------



## Big_kel (Apr 14, 2021)

These mats seem to be hard to find right now


----------



## Mechanic 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Tractor Supply has been out of them in my area ,but I found mine at a local feed store


----------



## Cow Creek Camper (May 3, 2021)

Big_kel said:


> These mats seem to be hard to find right now


You are right. The supply chains are still disrupted because of covid. If you find some at a decent price, I would snap them up.

I used one as a backstop behind my straw bale target. Worked good but arrows were tough to pull out.


----------



## Lawn Jockey (May 25, 2021)

In my area, FB market place has them pretty often for low prices. (I am going to have to get one!)


----------



## Razorslick (Apr 30, 2021)

JKammerdeiner said:


> Anyone use rubber horse mats for backstops behind your target? If so, how well does it work?


That’s a good idea. Also, sometimes you can get those huge styrofoam blocks from some of the boat and fishing supply places. Those make a great backstop.


----------



## donfranklin (Feb 16, 2021)

This is a great idea, thanks for the info


----------



## Stags22 (Jun 2, 2021)

What do you all think about using this style of mat for a back stop instead of a horse mat? If I layer them 2 thick and hang them on a frame dp you think it'd stop an errant shot? Ideally I'd just going to hang them so they'd swing a bit when hit and absorb some of the energy that way. 

I have a feeling my arrow might pass right on thru anyways...but maybe I can learn from someone elses mistake before I try it...


----------



## Yankee1938 (Jun 8, 2021)

Those gym mats are flimsy and will pass through. Horse mats are great. Screw a 2x4 across the top to keep em from curling. Try car wax instead of armor all on your arrows to make it easier to remove and it’s a bit less messy


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

What does this do to the rest felt material?
I use a Hamskea Trinty Hunter Pro.



Yankee1938 said:


> Try car wax instead of armor all on your arrows to make it easier to remove and it’s a bit less messy


----------



## Yankee1938 (Jun 8, 2021)

buggz2k said:


> What does this do to the rest felt material?
> I use a Hamskea Trinty Hunter Pro.


No issues for me. your mileage may vary—I remove residue just like waxing a car, it hardens (to an extent). Again, I use fmj’ s now so its less evident but still use on my sons axis arrows


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Anyone tried the Diamond Plate 4 ft. x 6 ft. Black Rubber Flooring from Home Depot?


----------



## Vanguard777 (Jun 6, 2021)

I use a horse mat for catching misses. I made it portable with a couple pulleys, rope and caribeners. It works great for chain link fence. I put a couple thick bolts into fence post to hook ont.


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Coach7 said:


> I use the SHIELD archery backstop. I have it hanging below a roof structure and cover it with a tarp to protect from weather. https://www.bupsports.com/shop/targets-backstops/bup-shield-archery-backstop/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expensive. Tractor Supply has horse stall mate for $50.00


----------



## domdebene (Jun 30, 2021)

I have horse stall mats from tsc as 3 backstops which are set up on the 3d range i built in the yard. Both mat sizes that they sell. The half mat which is about 4x3 which is thinner and the 4x6 sheet which is the thicker $50 one that everyone is talking about. Both do the job well and stop arrows. My bow is shooting in the low 300 range with 420 grain arrows and it stops maybe 1/4 of the way in. I screwed mine in to 2x4s with some lag bolts


----------



## jepetto21 (Dec 29, 2016)

JKammerdeiner said:


> Anyone use rubber horse mats for backstops behind your target? If so, how well does it work?


I use one as a back stop. Got tired of trying to find an errant arrow in the woods behind my house. I used a 3/4” thick stall mat, but for sure it can be tough to pull arrows from. The goal is to not hit the backstop though so it’s not that big of a deal.
You might be able to use a 1/2” stall mat which would be easier to pull them out of. I have considered lubing the arrows with a little wax or something to make it easier if they go in, but it’s not a big deal.


----------



## Cj bohnstedt (Jul 1, 2021)

Good idea


----------



## Boomah21 (Jan 20, 2018)

killerloop said:


> Matrix
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Was just gonna ask that looks sweet


----------



## Wp29 (Feb 1, 2021)

JKammerdeiner said:


> Anyone use rubber horse mats for backstops behind your target? If so, how well does it work?


Yes works great , but at tractor supply and have dawn to clean the shafts if you hit it


----------

